# Sticky  19th Annual AT Deer Contest Check-In Station



## 12-Ringer

*Please use this thread ONLY to post pics and details of your successful hunt!* 

Please be reminded of the RULES..... 








19th Annual AT Deer Contest (2022 - 2023) Rules!


Here are the rules for the 2022-23 Deer Contest and the registration link at the bottom. ***Registration closes on Sunday 7/31 at 5:00PM - Teams will be formed no later than 5:00 PM on Friday Monday August 5. Any team members who do not register with their respective teams by August 16th will...




www.archerytalk.com






Your bow MUST be featured in the photo, no bow, no points - sorry!


Good luck and can't wait to see some BIG BUCK on the ground.
Shoot Straight, Stay Safe!


Joe


----------



## V-TRAIN

Team #5 - November Reign
Mule Deer Buck - scored 140 
Morning of 8/28/22 
Private land, fair chase
About 30 miles from Grand Prarie, Alberta


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Team 11
50 points
Sika Stag
Maryland eastern shore, public land
9/9/22 8am


----------



## gypsy rover2

I shot a doe this morning but I didn't get a picture of her with the bow. I got a picture of the bloody arrow and the dead doe and the blood trail. Does that count?


----------



## gypsy rover2

Here they are


----------



## 3dn4jc

gypsy rover2 said:


> I shot a doe this morning but I didn't get a picture of her with the bow. I got a picture of the bloody arrow and the dead doe and the blood trail. Does that count?


Rule #5
5. Your deer (not just horns and cape) and the bow must be in the picture. You do not have to be in the picture, but it is encouraged. ABSOLUTELY NO EXCUSES ACCEPTED HERE! THE BOW MUST BE IN THE PICTURE! If your bow is not in the picture then that picture will not count toward scoring any points for your team. Memorize this rule and don’t forget it when you hunt!


----------



## Doofy_13

Team 15 - Doestroyers
Today, 10 Sept at 415 pm
Fair chase, public in MD
50 points (doe)


----------



## 12-Ringer

gypsy rover2 said:


> I shot a doe this morning but I didn't get a picture of her with the bow. I got a picture of the bloody arrow and the dead doe and the blood trail. Does that count?


Sorry, no bow in the pic, no points for your team, but congrats on filling the freezer.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Team 10 - Lethal Intentions
9/12. Maryland, fair chase doe











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Team 10 - Lethal Intentions 
Missouri - public land 
Sept 16th, 7:21PM 
50 points please!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whippedcream

Team 9 - 9 Times the charm 
Whitetail deer 9/15/22 6:45 PM
Maine scored 53 4/8


----------



## pointndog

Team 14 1for Whatever
50 pts Whitetail doe
Missouri Private Fairchase
Sept15 6:42pm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Team 15 - Doestroyers
Today, 17 Sept at 0635 
Fair chase, public in MD
113 2/8


----------



## Mick2394

Team 15- doestroyers
9/17/22 630 pm
Fair chase Maryland public
Doe











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up

team #9 - 9 tines the charm
50pts
NJ public fair chase
9/17, 7pm


----------



## olemossyhorns

Team 15 - Doestroyers
9/17/22 7:10pm
Fair chase, private in MS
141 1/8”


----------



## Cornbread

Team 12
Georgia fair chase doe
9/18/22. 9am












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeds151

Team 7
8pt in velvet
And 1 doe


----------



## blazinsoles

Ohio fair chase. 9/24/22 @ 8 am

Team 4 — Out 4 Blood




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

Team 15 50 points Ct public land doe!


----------



## bbaker-25

Team 9 doe missouri 6pm 9-24


----------



## olemossyhorns

Team 15 - Doestroyers
9/24/22 5:50pm
Fair chase, private in TN
50pts


----------



## Bullzeyetony

Good job ladies and gents.


----------



## Cherokeearrowhead

Team 11. Turned up to 11
50 point doe (2nd 50)
Maryland public
9/24/22 5:10 pm


----------



## Mcdonaldm15

Team 12 - Deadly Dozen
9/24/22 8:51 am
Fair chase, private in TN
50 pts


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Team #4 Out 4 Blood
Score 131 0/8
Private land fair chase Ohio
9-24-2022 7:15 pm


----------



## Hidden Danger

Posting for 0nepin on Team #13
Florida public land doe. Killed 9/25/22 at 6pm. Fair Chase. Please add 50 points to team #13


----------



## jagen

Team 13- Lucky #13
Fair chase MN public land doe.
September 25, 19:15


----------



## hokiehunter373

Public land fair Chase MD
Team 10 - Lethal Intentions
9/26/22 @ 7:03am
Wasn’t able to get a tape on him but should be about 115”. I’ll update as soon as I can.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iccyman001

Team 10 
Doe #2
Missouri private - Pettis county 
Sept 26 6:55 PM
50 points please 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3

Team 10. Lethal Intentions
Dc suburbs, private
Sep 27, 619pm


----------



## arrow179

Team 6 - Six shooters
Private Land - central Ohio (Delaware Co.)
Sept 28th 6:30pm
50pts
Mature Doe


----------



## stevewes2004

Team 14
Fair chase doe
Central NC 9/29 @630pm











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregmcvay

Team 2 quiet killers
1:30 pm 9/30/22
Fairchase, Private Land, 50 points, PA


----------



## floater

Doe team 12.
9-30-22 6 pm
Missouri


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornbread

Team 12
Fair chase 
Georgia private land 7:25am
50 pts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Team 1 
Doe Illinois
Private land
645 am


----------



## belden148

Team 8 The Terminators
10/1 6:35 pm
Private land Ohio Doe


----------



## Sudduth49

Team 8/Termin8ers
10/1 7:05 PM
SC Private
50 point 2 point


----------



## Kammeg

Team 3 Intimidators
Fair chase IL 
Spike buck (doe entry) 50 pts
Private land 
10/01 6:15 pm


----------



## Mcdonaldm15

Team 12 - Deadly Dozen
10/01/22 5:34 PM
Fair chase, private in TN
Doe #2


----------



## ZDC

10/1/22
PA 10 point ( thought it was a doe)

50 points for team 9









Edit: yes it was fair chase
7:20 pm


----------



## Dustin Clays

Team 3 Intimidators
10-1-22, 10:09 am
Texas, 50 pts


----------



## WVbowProud

Team 7 sending bucks to heaven
Fair chase doe, private land WV
5:57 pm 10/2/2022








50 points please


----------



## TheBobbyJones

Team 10
50 points
Indiana private land
10/2/2022 7:00pm


----------



## Fire2527

Team 4 - out 4 blood
October 2 at 630 pm
Fair chase, public in NC








50 points (doe)


----------



## Jerred44

Illinois private 
7 am
Team 1







t


----------



## mikeybond

Team 1 deer force one
Shot on 10/02 8.30 a.m.
Private in NY
from the ground
50 points


----------



## smithja1042

Team 2: The Quiet Killers
Whitetail Doe
10/3/22 5:00pm
PA Public Land 
50pts.


----------



## Gene94

Team 12 : Deadly Dozen
Big, fair chase private land doe. 50 pts.
12:50 PM on Oct. 5, 2022 in Pennsylvania









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

Team 4
75 points please. (Will get exact score next week when I pick up euro) sorry
South Carolina
Private land
Fair chase
Oct 5th 07:45


----------



## Kevin2

*Team #14 - 1 four Whatever*
White Tail Doe
Oct 5th 6:45pm


----------



## John-in-VA

Team #4 
Bedford Co.,VA
10/4/22 6;15 pm
fair chase 8 pointer scored 
Ravin R-10 cross bow
score 84"


----------



## Kennenhorton

Team 2 - The Quiet Killers - whitetail doe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyetony

I love seeing these older bows you guys are still using. Kudos


----------



## WVHoyt

WV Private land, 10-7-2022 at 9:00 am. 75 3/8th. Team 3


----------



## lazyhubby70

Team 16
10/6/22 7:35 am
Doe
Public land - Catoosa WMA
Cumberland County TN


----------



## John-in-VA

Team # 4 Please add 50 points .Thank You 
Fair chase doe 
Privet land 
10/06/22 Taken at 8:45 am


----------



## Gene94

Team #12 - 50 points
Fair chase, private land
7:11 P.M. on 10/7/22

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk
View attachment 7714137


----------



## Camp

Team #13
Doe 10/7/22. 3pm
Wi. Private land 
50 points team13










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennenhorton

Team 2 - The Quiet Killers - Whitetail Doe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin2

Team #14 - 1 four Whatever
White Tail Doe
Oct 7th 7pm
State land


----------



## cchadww

Team 15
Doe - 10/7 - 7:13pm - Iowa - Private











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2394

Team #15 Doestroyers 
10/7/22 630pm
Fair chase whitetail buck PA
137 4/8”










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjj1856

Team #3. Doe 50 points. 
Hamilton county, Ohio. 8:45am today 10/8. Public land. 










Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## ks_kiwi

Team #4 - Out 4 Blood
10/7/22 - 7:30am - KS


----------



## hdrking2003

Team #14-One Four Whatever 
Please add 50 points
Fair chase whitetail doe
Private land-Ohio-9:08am on 10/8/2022


----------



## Sudduth49

Team 8/Termin8ors
SC Private 7:15 PM
50 point 5 point (my second 50 point entry)


----------



## aaron1203

Team 1
Fair chase Doe


----------



## superslamsam

10/08/22
PA public land.
5:30 pm
Team 4
Doe/50 pts


----------



## Kammeg

Team #3
Fair chase IL doe
50 pts 10/08/22 6:45pm
Private land


----------



## pointndog

Team 14. 1 for whatever
Whitetail Buck 117 6/8
Private land Missouri 
10/7/22. 6:30PM



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tca126

Team 16
10/8/2022 @ 7:10 PM
Fair chase whitetail buck from PA
Score- 76 2/8”










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewWilliams

Team 12 - Deadly Dozen
10/9/22
Whitetail Doe 
Fair chase, private land. 
Alabama


----------



## wolfmann

Team 6 six shooters 50 points first doe Iowa fair chase 6:55 pm oct 9 fair chase


----------



## tyepsu

Team 4 Out 4 Blood
Private land
Fair chase doe
Ohio
10/9/22 at 7:05 pm


----------



## arrowchukker

Team 16
Arrowchukker
Private land Doe in VA


----------



## Liv4Rut

Team 3 - The Intimidators. 
Iowa 
Public ground
10/8/22 - Doe


----------



## outdoorsman3

Team 6- Six shooters
Kentucky
fair chase public
10/8/22
doe


----------



## SOLOWJV

Team 1-Deer Force One
85 5/8” Whitetail Buck
10/10/[email protected]:40 PM 
Private Land in Suffolk, Virginia











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kighty7

Have to score him up but here is the video, Team #16


----------



## Cove-Creek

Team 3 Intimidators
Fair chase VA
doe 50 pts
Private land 
10/11 5:40pm


----------



## bowhunt3138

Team 2 Quiet Killers 
NH Fair Chase Doe
Oct 11 630pm 
Private Land


----------



## Alaska at heart

Team #11 Turned up to 11
MI Fair chase
doe=50 pt
Oct. 4 6:40pm
Private land


----------



## hawkdriver55

hawkdriver55 said:


> Team 4
> 75 points please. (Will get exact score next week when I pick up euro) sorry
> South Carolina
> Private land
> Fair chase
> Oct 5th 07:45
> View attachment 7712865
> 
> View attachment 7712864


. Please update my score on this deer post #51 to a score of 88 0/8th please. For Team 4. Thanks.


----------



## bbaker-25

Team 9 fair chase doe number 2 missouri 8am 50 points


----------



## MO/ARK

50 points for Team 9, 9 tines the charm. 11 Oct at 1810, public land doe.


----------



## MO/ARK

50 points for team 9, 9 tines the charm. Button buck, 12 Oct, 0940 public land


----------



## Suncrest08

Team 9-9 tines the charm
Doe / 10-15-22 Ohio / 7pm


----------



## thirdhandman

Team 15
October 16 2022
Doe
Private property Ky


----------



## tkthehun

Team 6 - Six Shooters
10-18-2022 6:07 pm
Fair chase, private land mature doe.
50 points









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## moej

Team 2. The Quiet Killers
10/18/22
Illinois - Private Land
Doe


----------



## arrow179

Team #6 - Six shooters
Fair chase - private land in Ohio
10.19.22 - 6:25pm
10pt buck
141 4/8”


----------



## txcookie

Team 13 
100 points. 
Small buck
Fat doe

Public land way to far to comfortable drag out









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## David42912

Team7. 
Whitetail doe. 
Afternoon 10-20-22. 
S.C. 
Public.


----------



## thirdhandman

arrow179 said:


> Team #6 - Six shooters
> Fair chase - private land in Ohio
> 10.19.22 - 6:25pm
> 10pt buck
> 141 4/8”
> View attachment 7722150
> 
> View attachment 7722151


Wow! What a beautiful buck. Congratulations.


----------



## hawkdriver55

50 points for team 4
Doe
Fair chase
South Carolina
19:05 oct 20th
Private land


----------



## alrab23

Team 11
10/18/22 5:50 pm 
Arkansas-Private Land 
111 7/8 points.


----------



## hunter dan

Team one deer Force one 
50 pts 
Fair chase private land
October 16 2022


----------



## cchadww

Team 15
Doe 10/21 4:20pm
Private land Iowa 
I always forget to take a pic of my does out in the field. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter dan

Team 1 deer force one
10-21-22
Private land Michigan
97.525” 9pt
0809am


----------



## hillegass

Great work guys!! Keep it up! I’m headed up to Greensboro farm now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmason3

Team #10
Whitetail doe
830 AM
Clark County Illinois
Fair chase, private ground 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Team 15
Upgrade buck
Killed today at 0829
Carroll County, Maryland public/fair chase
124.5"


----------



## thirdhandman

WTG Doofy. Move ‘‘em on up.👍👍👍


----------



## CaliKid663

Team 9
Maryland 
Public Fair Chase
Friday 10/21, 0834
77 7/8”










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjl8440

Team #15 Doestroyers, jjl8440
Doe 50 points
10-22-22 8:15am
Erie County, NY fair chase


----------



## bsites9

Please add 50pts for Team 7
Doe killed in the Va mountains.


----------



## SOLOWJV

Team 1-Deer Force One
50 pts Whitetail Doe
[email protected]:07 PM
Private Land-Suffolk, Virginia










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V Man

SOLOWJV said:


> Team 1-Deer Force One
> 50 pts Whitetail Doe
> [email protected]:07 PM
> Private Land-Suffolk, Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Team #14 1 four Whatever
147 2/8 buck
Private land Buffalo County WI
10/24/22










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxkilla

Team 1-Deer Force One
50 pts Whitetail Doe
10/25/22 12:45pm
Private Land- Alabama


----------



## PMBRIGGS

Team six 
Six shooters
87 4/8
10/26/22
Private land 
Anderson, Indiana


----------



## 180 p&y

Team 11
Whitetail buck, score 183 4/8
10-25-2022 6:00pm 
Private/fairchase/Kansas


----------



## buckbuster31

Team 6
148 0/8
Killed 8/26 at 4:46 pm in Kentucky fair chase!


----------



## CaliKid663

Team 9
Doe 50 pts
Fair chase,
Carroll County, MD
10/27, 6:12pm











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohiobucks

Team 1 Deer Force One
Ohio fair chase
10/29/22 9:15am


----------



## dmason3

Team #10
Whitetail doe
Fair chase, private
Clark county, Illinois 9AM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kroach

Team 6
50 points. Whitetail buck (fork)
Indiana public land. Fair chase
10/29/2022 @ 0930


----------



## Predator

Team #4
Out 4 Blood

doe#1:
10/29
Private land - fair chase
IL
7:31am
50pts


----------



## Predator

Team #4
Out 4 Blood

doe#2
10/29
Private land - fair chase
IL
9:20am
50pts
(So 100 pts with previous post shot earlier same morning)


----------



## Gparis

Team 6 Six Shooters
Louisiana doe fair chase
10/29/22


----------



## BOE_Hunter

for Team Team 6- Six Shooters
10/29/22 5:22 PM
Minnesota Private Land
Doe 50 points


----------



## srahr01

V-TRAIN said:


> Team #5 - November Reign
> Mule Deer Buck - scored 140
> Morning of 8/28/22
> Private land, fair chase
> About 30 miles from Grand Prarie, Alberta
> View attachment 7691909


 Nice one and fine shooting my friend


----------



## hillegass

TEAM 1 DEER FORCE ONE
SC Private land DOE
50pts 
10/30/22 5:30 pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt3

Team 10 3.5 y.o. 8pt. 
Private
N. Va
75" for team 10


----------



## deermasher

Team 4 ...50 points spike buck
Fair chase 5:30 pm 10-30-22


----------



## deermasher

View attachment 7728621

Team 4
50 points spike
Fair chase 
Private land iowa
5:30pm


----------



## yetihunter1

Team 15- doestroyers 
White tail buck 80pts and white tail doe 50pts
Public land, fair chase
Evening of 10/28/2022
Pennsylvania


----------



## whippedcream

Team 9 - 9 times the charm
91 7/8 10/29/22 4:18 pm. Public. Upgrade from first entered buck.


----------



## taylormade449

Team 16 - Last Call
Today, 31 OCT at 6pm
Fair chase, Private land NY
50 points (doe)


----------



## Hampete7914

Can I get a team here in Portland 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921

Team 8 - Termin8tors
11/4/2022 8:40 am
Pa
fair chase 8 point
86 points


----------



## rcmjr

Team 15 (Doestroyers)
fair chase doe 7:30 am, Nov.4,2022








public land, Missouri


----------



## rcmjr

previous post: deer taken public land Missouri


----------



## mtn. archer

50 points for
team 4 - out for blood 
Virginia fair chase
Nov 4 /5:30pm
Private land 42 yards


----------



## wisesteve

Team #11
Fair chase doe
Private land in Southern Illinois 
Shot 1722 11/4/22










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Team #12 - Deadly Dozen
N. IL Public Land
11/4/22
1630hrs


----------



## thirdhandman

yetihunter1 said:


> Team 15- doestroyers
> White tail buck 80pts and white tail doe 50pts
> Public land, fair chase
> Evening of 10/28/2022
> Pennsylvania
> View attachment 7728919


Looks like a busy day. Congratulations


----------



## murphy31

81 3/8 team 15 doestroyers 
New York private land 
11/01/2022 530pm


----------



## rcmjr

Another 50pts for team #15 Doestroyers
fair chase doe
public land Missouri 7:50 am Nov. 5 2022


----------



## Lhurjui

Shot this one in September and forgot to post it


----------



## smithja1042

Team#2 White Tail Buck Public Land 11/3/22 549pm. 116 3/8 gross.


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Team 5-November Reign
50 pts
11/5 @ 930
Kansas


----------



## Fire2527

Team #4 - Out 4 Blood
74 gross
11/5 @ 1700
Missouri private


----------



## deermasher

Team 4 
Fair chase , iowa, private ground
Replace spike with buck 105.75"
Doe foe 50


----------



## stevewes2004

Team #14 1 four Whatever
120 1/8”
Private land Orange Co NC
11/4/22











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Team 1 Deer Force One
Ohio fair chase 
11/7/22 10:20am
125 6/8”


----------



## 3 Blade Rage

Team 10. Lethal Intentions 
Ohio private land fair chase
11/6/22
5:11pm
Please add 141 2/8"


----------



## jwg1976

2 fair chase does for Team 14 from this afternoon 11/7/2022
1st one shot at 1247 and the second at 1324
Northern NY State
















Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerHunter33

olemossyhorns said:


> Team 15 - Doestroyers
> 9/17/22 7:10pm
> Fair chase, private in MS
> 141 1/8”
> 
> View attachment 7701242


What a stud 👍


----------



## iccyman001

Team 10 
Missouri private 
Nov 7, 7:30AM

104 4/8”



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Team 15 doe destroyers
Nov 7, 2022 5:00 pm
Public land Iowa….land of the giants
165 4/8


----------



## aaron1203

Team 1
Fair Chase Buck 
132 inches


----------



## ccole4240

Team #8- Termin8tors
Whitetail Fair Chase
Private Land Illinois 
119 7/8”
11/6/22 4:45pm


----------



## rcmjr

Team 15 Doestroyers, substitute for a previous doe, a:
whitetail buck, fair chase 8:15am Nov. 8 2022 private land Missouri. scoring 143 3/8 gross.


----------



## basnbuks

Guys we should pull away with this contest, I still got a month to whack a doe but ima tell u up front ima not freeze my arse off doin it hahahah


----------



## mlak27

10/19/2022 SW PA
3:00 pm 
Team 11
50 points (legally tagged as antlerless)


----------



## EyesOfDeath

Team 6 - Six Shooters
Georgia White tail doe (50 points)
Fair chase 11/9/22


----------



## nkybuck

50pts Team #7 fair chase Hamilton county Ohio doe 8:09am today. Private land.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgmcams

50 POINTS
Team 8- Termin8tors
Whitetail Doe
Private Land
11-5-22
Crossbow


----------



## DeerHunter33

I’ll be in the contest next year, right now I’m working on getting married


----------



## irishiup

Team #10 Lethal Intentions.
11/7, 5 p.m.
Fair chase private land. Kentucky.
112.75"


----------



## superslamsam

Team 4: Out For Blood.
Indiana public land.
11/03/22
Score: 136.25


----------



## Alaska at heart

Team #11: Turned up to 11
11-10-22 8:10am
Fair chase Michigan private land doe
15 yard shot


----------



## huntfish25

50 points team 3 
button buck maryland 11.10.22
i wish the pictures was better but want to take to the butcher on my way home it was 60º out


----------



## callaway71

Team 13
Ky, private land
11/10/22; 8:03 am
125 0/8”


----------



## RH1

Team 9. 9 tines the charm
11/10/22
12:05 pm
Private property 
143 3/8s


----------



## seiowabow

Team 8 Termin8tors
11/6/22
Iowa, Private land
16:45
131 1/8


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwg1976

Team 14
11/8/2022 - 0743
Fair chase - Northern NY
122 3/8
























Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## jemyers10pt

Team 10 Lethal Intentions 

Killed 11-11-22
6:45 a.m.
Illinois
Grossed 133 3/8”
First entry






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Team 7 sending bucks to heaven
Wv fair chase private land
11/10/22
102 4/8


----------



## Dreamer

Team #11: Turned Up to 11
11/7/2022 at 16:00
Wisconsin, Private Land (Fair Chase obviously, not sure if we still have to post that)
89 1/8"


----------



## Idabowhntr

Team 12 deadly dozen
11/10/2022 public land Idaho
315pm
145 6/8"


----------



## Cornbread

Team 12 Deadly Dozen
11/11/22 5pm
Illinois Private land
135 2/8”



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gypsy rover2

Will take my 50 pts now please


----------



## Jerred44

Team 1. Illinois private 150 pm 11/11/22
]please replace my 2nd doe with 132 2/8


----------



## tatesbluff

Team 1
Fair chase doe
50 points










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suncrest08

Team 9-“9 Tines the Charm”
Iowa- 11/7/22 8am
154 2/8”


----------



## j.d.m.

Team #7 Sending bucks to heaven…
82 3/8”. Nov 13th 6:30 a.m., fair chase private PA.


----------



## Thestudent

Team #13 lucky 13
Fair chase Illinois private land 
11/12/22 4:10 PM
134"









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Team#11
Fair chase buck
1600 11/13/22
Southern Illinois 
130










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idabowhntr

Team 12 deadly dozen
11/13/22 500pm
Public ground Idaho
50 points, second deer


----------



## Buckslayer72

Team 8 Termin8tors 50 points
11/12/22 7:05am PA fair chase public land


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS

11/13/22
8:10 AM
Team #16 Last Call
Fair Chase Whitetail buck
Missouri
132 7/8 Gross


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS




----------



## alex.vogel99

Team 14
50 pts whitetail doe 
2:20 pm 11/14/2022
Private land fair chase in South dakooooota


----------



## ahollifield

Team 10 - Lethal Intentions 
175 pts. Whitetail Buck
Private land-Fair Chase-Ohio










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahollifield

Score Sheet to go with my deer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deermasher

Replace my previous buck with this one
123.75" 
Fair chase iowa
Private land
7:30am
Team 4


----------



## wolfmann

Team 6 six shooters Iowa fair chase white tail private land 11/13/22 7:45 a.m 139 1/4


----------



## tkthehun

Team 6, Six shooters
Missouri private land fair chase buck.
95 3/8"
Taken 11/11/2022 310 pm
Waited to post until back from deer camp in Ava MO, to get measurement and cell service...









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

Team 13: Lucky 13
Fair chase MN public land
11/16/2022 at 5:05 PM
56.5 inches


----------



## Shwackums

Team 15 - Doestroyers

56.25” Half Rack Buck

PA Private Land—-> Fair Chase 11/10/2022 @ 1403


----------



## Shwackums

Team 15 - Doestroyers

50 point Whitetail Doe

Private Land —> Fair Chase 11/15/2022 @1720


----------



## booner21

Team 2 whitetail buck 163 5/8


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Team 2 The Quiet Killers
11/16/22 4:25 PM
Connecticut Private land
fair chase - old buck with a lot of character (just like the shooter)
110 5/8


----------



## Errorhead

Team #7 - Sending bucks to Heaven
11/17/22 5:25pm 
Fair chase private land North Carolina
Little slickhead but still should be worth 50 points


----------



## hunter dan

T
Team 1 
Fair chase private property
Michigan 
1339 
Nov 6 
111.375 
This is my second buck higher score you can delete the first one.


----------



## farmer rick

Team 13
Fair chase private land Wis.
11/16 4:00 p.m.
Buck 50 points.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Team 14 1 four Whatever
Iowa 11/11/22 7:53 AM
Always fair chase
128 7/8


----------



## legion_archery

Team #9 

50pts

NE Oklahoma

private land 

11/18/2022 @ 8am

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Team 13
TN public land
11/18/22, 9:36am
Upgrade: 144 0/8”


----------



## DanF

Team 1- Deer Force One
Whitetail Deer
Kansas
11/15/2022
4:15PM
Score 114 7/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kighty7

Team #16 Last Call
8 Point Buck
Pennsylvania
10/8 6:30 pm
102 4/8


----------



## BowChilling

Team 11 fair chase doe harvested 11/19/22 at 10:15 AM


----------



## alex.vogel99

Team 14
11/19/2022 7:34 am
South dakota fair chase
10 point young dude I probably should've let grow
101 3/8
Sorry about the bad pic, forgot to take one in the field


----------



## olemossyhorns

Team 15 DoeStroyers
KS public land
11/17/22, 5:33pm
Upgrade: 156 6/8”


----------



## nkybuck

11/19 845am kenton county ky private property fair chase doe for team#7 for 50pts.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## arlow

Team 5 November Reign

























Nov 10 634 am

Hampden country Mass

134 lb doe


----------



## Gene94

Team 12 / Deadly Dozen
Shot on 11/16/2022 at 4:20 P.M.
Fair chase private ground
Replace second doe with 84 6/8" whitetail buck
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## MNmike

Team #4 Out 4 Blood.
11-20 @ 1635
Fair chase on my homestead.
Doe for me.


----------



## Daddymac

Team #6 Six Shooters
Fair chase doe 11/21/22
Lauderdale county MS. 100lbs.








Please chalk us up 50 points


----------



## jstephens61

Team 12
11/22 8:06 am Illinois private.
130” Gross
127” Net 10pt


----------



## Kroach

Team 6. 
50 points. Public land indiana
Harvest time 430pm.


----------



## outdoorsman3

Team 6
116 2/8 (corrected from 112”, forgot to include last mass measurements)
Kentucky private
11/22 640am


----------



## jhcats10

Team #9

151”
11/9/2022
Southern Iowa











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbaker-25

Team 9
Please replace one of my does with 130 ⁵/⁸ buck. 11-25-22 8:40 am fair chase missouri buck


----------



## John-in-VA

Please replace my Buck on post #53 with my new buck .
Team #4 out for blood
Tagged on Nov 23 rd
Bedford ,VA
Fair chase ,shot at 8:20 AM
Scored 128 6/8 
Thank you John.


----------



## hdrking2003

Team #14 - One Four Whatever 

Fair chase whitetail buck
Ohio private land
11/25/22 @ 5:15pm
Please add 125 3/8


----------



## 0nepin

11-20-22 south ga around 5:30 pm. 141 1/8 gross .team 13


----------



## Tenn47

Team #15 Doestroyers. Private land 2 does


----------



## Ihuntgeese

Team 10
Kansas private land
10:45 am
107 2/8”


----------



## Camp

Team #13 LUCKY 13
SCORE 173. 1/4 OK 11/20/22 410 PM
OK Private 11/20/22


----------



## buster588

Team #3
Georgia Fair Chase
October 21 6:30pm
127-2 Gross




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liv4Rut

Team 3 - Intimidators
November 8th 8:30am
Iowa 
Public Ground
173 6/8 gross. Main frame 10pt with 7 additional NT points


----------



## thirdhandman

Camp said:


> Team #13 LUCKY 13
> SCORE 173. 1/4 OK 11/20/22 410 PM
> OK Private 11/20/22
> View attachment 7747665
> View attachment 7747666


Congratulations he is a brute.👍


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Team 1 Deer Force One 
115" fair chase private land 
12/02/22 415 pm


----------



## TyT10

Fair chase whitetail doe shot on private land in Taney County MO. 4:30 in the evening on 11/3/22. Add 50 points to Team 7 Sending Bucks to Heaven 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer rick

Team #13 Lucky 13
Wis. fair chase private land doe 50 points








12/4/ 22 3:30pm


----------



## GB3YO

Team #2 Quiet Killers
Public land Montana
12/5/22 1:30 pm
50 points









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> Public land fair Chase MD
> Team 10 - Lethal Intentions
> 9/26/22 @ 7:03am
> Wasn’t able to get a tape on him but should be about 115”. I’ll update as soon as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


111 3/8. Please update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

callaway71 said:


> Team 13
> TN public land
> 11/18/22, 9:36am
> Upgrade: 144 0/8”
> 
> View attachment 7740157
> 
> 
> View attachment 7740151
> 
> 
> View attachment 7740155


Beautiful buck. Congratulations. Love seeing successful bow hunters during gun season.👍


----------



## .BuckHunt.

Team 6
59 points
Minnesota private
12/3 7:45am


----------



## Buxndiverdux

Team One Four Whatever #14
North Carolina Doe 12/13/22 @ 5:16pm


----------



## jjl8440

Team #15 Doestroyers
12/15/22 4:45pm
NY Doe 50 points


----------



## Predator

Team #4 Out 4 Blood
Fair chase buck
IL 12/17/22 4:25pm
Score 105”
(Replaces my 2nd doe)


----------



## readneckyankeehunter

Team 9 Tines the Charm
12/18/2022
Afternoon hunt, fair chase
Birnamwood, Wisconsin 
Doe 50 points


----------



## Matt Palmquist

Team 5 November Reign
175 3/8
Kansas
12/23/2022 4:00 pm


----------



## NYyotekiller

Team #7 Sending Bucks to Heaven
12/26 4:46pm (today)
Van Etten, New York
Private land
50 points - Doe - 258 lbs live weight


----------



## Errorhead

Team #7 Sending Bucks to Heaven 
Fair chase North Carolina doe 12/27/22 @5:10pm
Should be good for 50 points


----------



## ks_kiwi

Team #4
Dec 27th
Kansas doe - 50pts


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

Team #5 November Reign
Kentucky 
12/27/2022 5:40pm
Fair chase, private land
169 4/8 gross


----------



## V-TRAIN

Team #5 November Reign
North Carolina
12/26/2022 4:50pm
Fair chase, private land 
Counting this as a doe for 50 points ( I already got a bigger buck )


----------



## tatesbluff

Team 1
Fair chase doe Arkansas 12/28/22 16:15
50 points










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 180 p&y

After 60 day drying period I had my buck officially scored for pope & young. Team 11 amended score sheet, 184 6/8" gross


----------



## GB3YO

Team #2 Quiet Killers
Public land doe#2
5:00pm
12/29/22
50 points









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman4

12/31/22 6:56 AM
Florida Fair Chase Private Land
7 point Buck 85 1/8th.









Sent from my SM-A526U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigelk76

Team 13
12/31/2022
5:00 pm
Whitetail doe 50 points
Oklahoma free range
Private land


----------



## mtn. archer

Team 4 - out 4 blood
1/2/2023
8:00 am
Doe 50 points
Luray ,va
Private land


----------



## cchadww

Team #15 - Doestroyers
1/2/2023
8:45am
Upgrade my doe to a 148 2/8 buck.
Iowa, Private











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bamabowhunter19

Team 14
01-04-2023
6:35A
Doe 50 pts
Tuscaloosa, AL
Public










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gparis

Team 6
Louisiana fair chase
1/4/23
50 points, counting as second doe.
Private land


----------



## Dustin Clays

Team 3
TX Private
1/6/23 0725
50pts
2nd doe


----------



## floater

Doe
Mo 
1-7-23
5 pm
Team 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

Team #2 The Quiet Killers 
1-7-2023 
Illinois Private land 
1:00 pm 
buck 50 points


----------

